# Do you brush your chis teeth?



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

At Dahlia`s vet visit a few weeks ago
he said her back teeth had a bit of tartar.
This surprized me as she eats only kibble.
He suggested I brush her teeth every other day.
How many chi people do this Im curious?
She has chew toys but isnt interested in them really.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We brush.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kibble doesn't clean teeth at all it's just a total sales ploy it's like s dying eating cookie will clean our teeth

I don't brush but I feed raw so their teeth don't need brushing I have brushed when daisy was teething and had dead rotting rat breath and used the tropicleabln gel at the back as she had a retained tooth causing tartar but it's cme out and now are clean White and shiney


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

> it's like s dying eating cookie will clean our teeth


Thanks I guess??????


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Rhonda, get you some Petzlife spray, and some enzymatic toothpaste and brush. That will get rid of the plaque for you.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks T for being helpful and not disrespectful!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I brush my chi's teeth at least 6 out of every 7 days in the week. Once you get the habit down it really is not too difficult and it takes only a minute or two per dog. I follow up their tooth brushing with Petzlife Oral Care spray or Gel, and they get raw-meaty-bones 3-4 times per week, as well as bully sticks or things along those lines. I sometimes use the C.E.T. Hextra Premium chews, they have chemicals (safe ones) that combat tarter. 

Kibble will definitely not do anything to stop tarter from building up, that's the biggest bunch of hooey ever unfortunately. By age 1 Oakley had horrible tarter buildup because I thought the same thing and her teeth were crowded anyway, but yeah, as soon as I started brushing and using the sprays/gels, and had the extra retained baby teeth removed, we've been golden.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I brush Zoey's teeth with Petzlife. Her teeth have gotten drastically better with raw but her molars are still yucky, but improving. I try to brush once a day, but sometimes it's every other day. I also brush with CET Enzyme Toothpaste Beef Flavor. Also Zoey gets a Natural Balance treat with Petzlife on it at bedtime, learned this trick on a yahoo group. She does it with toothpaste though, but I do the Petzlife. It helps because it's the last thing your dog eats before bedtime so it will have time to work overnight.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

This is what I found: Sure crunchy kibble can remove some of the plaque near the tops of a dog’s teeth. But it’s completely ineffective within the critical zone near the gumline. And that’s where plaque and tartar do their ultimate damage… causing cavities and gum disease. So that is why it's important to brush your dog's teeth.

Unfortunately kibble 'cleaning' teeth is a myth that's been propogated a lot by the big Pet Food Companies.
Here is an article with studies on how the 'kibble' does or does not clean teeth:
Little Big Cat


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You're very welcome, Rhonda.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Sarah & her phone lingo again. LOL What she was saying is "it's like us saying eating cookies will clean our teeth". Kibble does nothing for teeth & causes build up.  

I used to brush my Chi's teeth when we fed kibble & Matilda still had HORRIBLE tartar build up at her 1yr check up. Before her spay I used a metal dentil pick & scaled her teeth myself. I don't recommend this unless your Chi is SUPER good about letting you in their mouth & you have a really steady hand! But we got ALL the build up off that way. 

Feeding raw now I never brush teeth. I'll scrape the occasional soft build up off with my finger nail when needed but that's it & with the exception of Maya (who had DISCUSTING build up when we got her) who has just a tiny bit of build up left. The raw bones she's been eating since we had her have cleaned them up nicely. 

I think I may get some of the petzlife spray just for something a bit added. I don't find it necessary but to just be on the safe side since my crew is getting not UP THERE in age...but Milo & Matilda will be 3 in Dec. I'm very proud of my crews teeth though...they have a fab white smile...backie molars included!


----------



## xxtarafiedxx (Sep 10, 2010)

wwe brush peanut's teeth once a week, especially since he's still losing his baby ones. cookie won't let us do hers, resulting in 3 teeth that broke. surgery to remove them would be $500.00, which we don't have right now. but the vet said she'd be fine if we don't do anything.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

OK Im getting her the things suggested including raw bones.
Do they sell them at the meat shops?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I have enzymatic paste and a brush. Leila is psycho when i try.  So i haven't been doing it. I want to keep trying but want to learn about these other things to try.
what about the stuff you put in their water?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

You can but the RMB's at the grocery store or butcher. What I use for my crew are Cornish Hen pieces, Beef/Pork Ribs & Pork Neck bones. You want to feed them raw DO NOT COOK them and just let her go at them. It's not necessarily the bone that cleans the teeth but all the ripping, pulling, chewing on the meat that helps kind of 'floss' the teeth, the bones help too though.

Here is a Video of Zoey enjoying her '1st' Rib Bone:
My Little Carnivores: Zoey's First Beef Rib


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

cherper said:


> I have enzymatic paste and a brush. Leila is psycho when i try.  So i haven't been doing it. I want to keep trying but want to learn about these other things to try.
> what about the stuff you put in their water?


I have heard of 2 water additives that are effective:
Tropiclean Fresh Breath Water Additive - Preventive Maintenance for Fresh Breath and Clean Teeth (they also have treats that help)
& Healthy Mouth HealthyMouth


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I am interested in getting safe bones for her like beef bones.
There is a place here called Keystone Meats but their phone
numbers dont work.I know they are in business as I go by there
sometimes on fridays.Im going to drive over and talk to them.
I got $9 to my name today.Hope its not more then that till tomorow!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Thanks I guess??????


Omg my phone sorry

I meant to say its like us saying eating cookies cleans our teeth when ultimately it wouldn't I wasn't being disrespectful


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> I am interested in getting safe bones for her like beef bones.
> There is a place here called Keystone Meats but their phone
> numbers dont work.I know they are in business as I go by there
> sometimes on fridays.Im going to drive over and talk to them.
> I got $9 to my name today.Hope its not more then that till tomorow!


I would be careful with beef bones as they can be very dense (here beef is pricey too) pork ribs are good a are lamb as they have to really work


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> I have enzymatic paste and a brush. Leila is psycho when i try.  So i haven't been doing it. I want to keep trying but want to learn about these other things to try.
> what about the stuff you put in their water?


We use the water additive as well, this one:

Fresh Breath Water Additive - Preventive Maintenance for Fresh Breath and Clean Teeth Its all natural which is what sold me on it, some of the others have nasty colorings and crap that a dog just doesn't need.

I think it mostly helps maintain healthy teeth/gums, but it isn't aggressive enough at all for already problematic teeth. I notice that it helps with any bad breath, my chis genuinely don't have bad breath, but when I stop using this it gets a bit worse. It takes 3-4 weeks to notice a difference though so don't give up


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

cherper said:


> what about the stuff you put in their water?


This is another thing I used when my pups were on kibble & they still got build up. I didn't find it made a bit of difference. But that's just my experience.

I agree with the beef bones...be careful! A couple of my pups have actually chipped the tops of their back teeth chewing beef bones so I've not got any since. Some pups are ok but some have such a strong jaw it does crack or chip them. We use mainly chicken, cornish hen or turkey bones. If you are worried about choking simply get some chicken wings & hold them for her that way there is no risk of her choking. Raw chicken bones ARE safe for your pup.  You could also use pork or lamb ribs as well which I think are a bit softer than the beef bones.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

We brush 2x per week. 

We also use the Tropiclean water additive and the all-natural gel 2x per week on everyone's teeth except for Riley's. Riley gets it daily (or close to it bc sometimes I forget).


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone and I will
check into all your suggestions!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Heather I am just too afraid right now to try those smaller bones again.
When i went to petsmart last night i got her this for a treat though.








She is having so much fun knawing the bits of meat off and carrying it around. lol she thinks she's all big and bad. lol


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Be careful with those ones, Cherper. Dentley's products are Made In China. Don't know if that's a concern of yours or not, but we refuse to buy ANYTHING (for us, dogs, gifts, etc) that is Made In China.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Cheryl, I can't read the label good enough to see what kind of bone that is. But I'd be very careful of the cooked beef bones (or cooked any type of bones) you get at stores made for pets. If raw beef bones weren't hard enough...the cooked ones are even more so meaning it's even more likely to crack/chip teeth. I don't want to be a party pooper...but I just wanted to point it out. Nobody wants to have cracked teeth I'm sure. 

If you guys are leary of the small poultry bones...I'd personally look into raw pork or lamb ribs which was mentioned. They'd give a good dental work out w/o the pieces breaking off so easily.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

MChis said:


> Cheryl, I can't read the label good enough to see what kind of bone that is. But I'd be very careful of the cooked beef bones (or cooked any type of bones) you get at stores made for pets. If raw beef bones weren't hard enough...the cooked ones are even more so meaning it's even more likely to crack/chip teeth. I don't want to be a party pooper...but I just wanted to point it out. Nobody wants to have cracked teeth I'm sure.
> 
> If you guys are leary of the small poultry bones...I'd personally look into raw pork or lamb ribs which was mentioned. They'd give a good dental work out w/o the pieces breaking off so easily.


Good point, Ziva fractured 3 of her puppy teeth on one of those that My Uncle gave her before she came to live with me. The Pork Neck bones work great as do the pork or lamb ribs.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I no longer have the wrapping. But i do know that it is a pork bone.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

correction, trash went out today but hubby didnt take the bag out of kitchen can so i dug through and found it. :lol: IT is a pork femur bone and made in USA


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow, amazing it's USA. Everything I've picked up to look at by Dentley's is always China. I've stopped looking, sounds like they've wizened up!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Yep, I brush them and also use the Tropiclean gel, it's been working great!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I wouldn't feed any cooked bones. They are tooth breakers. If not right now, they will put hairline cracks in the teeth that will weaken them over time and then cause slab fractures that are severe enough for the tooth to be pulled. Never feed cooked bones. Why they still sell them at pet stores is beyond me. 

I don't like the greenies or other type of dental chew. They are mostly just corn starch and sucrose. They have also been known to cause obstructions. Sometimes those cooked bones will saw USA on them but when you look really close in the fine print it will say packaged in the USA but 'made in China'. 

Brody's teeth from eating raw.... 










If you wanted to use chews, antlers might work for her if she is a powerful chewer. Bully sticks can work if they are vigorous about chewing them. I don't do rawhide.

I know you don't want to go back to that Cheryl, but you could pork ribs, lamb ribs, pork neck bones or even pork hocks/feet. They would all do a good job.

I also personally love this page from a friend that raw feeds. The difference is astounding....

RAW diet results!! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Petzlife is another product that is good - you might check into that too!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I don't like the greenies


I have read a lot of horror stories about greenies and obstructions too. I'd never trust them.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Well I went out and bought a soft toothbrush and the chicken flavor
toothpaste.Whoa!! She wont allow me to do it at all!!
She just clamps her mouth shut! So I may have to
go the chewy route with bones and chews and the
topiclean gel oral care kit or similar product.
I see its online on ebay.Its not available locally here.
Dahlia you boo-boo!!!



> look into raw pork or lamb ribs


Gonna pick some up tomorow!!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey clamps her mouth shut as well, so I just keep her mouth shut while I brush. I'll take a video and post. Okay maybe not, but I will have hubby help me this weekend take a video of how I brush her teeth. Even getting the toothpaste in there at all helps.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Heather, Id like to see how you get around
her clamping her teeth shut!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Here are some tips on how to get them used to having their teeth brushed:
Where to begin

Number one, this should be fun for you and your dog. Be upbeat and take things slowly. Do not overly restrain your dog. Keep sessions short and positive. Be sure to praise your dog throughout the process. Give yourself a pat on the back, too! You are doing a great thing for your dog!

1. Dog licking paste off finger First, have your dog get used to the taste of the toothpaste. Pet toothpastes have a poultry, malt, or other flavor so your dog will like the taste. Get your dog used to the flavor and consistency of the toothpaste. Let your dog lick some off your finger. Praise your dog when he licks the paste and give a reward (really tasty treat). If your dog does not like the taste of the toothpaste, you may need to try a different kind. Continue this step for a few days or until your dog looks forward to licking the paste.


2. The next step is to have your dog become comfortable with having something placed against his teeth and gums. Apply a small amount of paste to your finger and gently rub it on one of the large canine teeth in the front of the mouth. These are the easiest teeth for you to get at and will give you some easier practice. Be sure to praise your dog and give a tasty treat or other special reward (e.g., playing ball).

Dog licking paste off brush
3. After your dog is used to the toothpaste, and having something applied to his teeth, get him used to the toothbrush or dental sponge you will be using routinely. We need to get your dog used to the consistency of these items, especially the bristles on a brush. So, let your dog lick the toothpaste off of the brush so he gets used to the texture. Again, praise your dog when he licks the paste and give a really great treat or other reward . Continue this step for about a week, making sure your dog readily licks the paste off of the brush.

Brushing your dog's teeth
4. Now your dog is used to the toothbrush and toothpaste and having something in his mouth. So the next step is to start brushing. Talk to your dog in a happy voice during the process and praise your dog at the end. Lift the upper lip gently and place the brush at a 45º angle to the gumline. Gently move the brush back and forth. At first, you may just want to brush one or both upper canine teeth. You do not need to brush the inside surface of the teeth (the side towards the tongue). The movement of the tongue over the inside surfaces keeps them relatively free of plaque. Be sure to praise your dog, end on a good note and give a tasty treat or other great reward.


5. When your dog accepts having several teeth brushed, slowly increase the number of teeth you are brushing. Again, by making it appear to be a game, you both will have fun doing it.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Here's the video:
I know it looks like I am being rough but I'm actually being pretty gentle with her. She is having another stubborn day.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo2_nGrXxLA


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Brushing teeth is great...but only as a preventative. The build up she has is hard and won't come off with brushing alone at this point. Bones are definitely your best bet unless you wanted her to go for a dental & start brushing regularly from there. 

To get her mouth open you can put a finger in the WAY back of her mouth at to place where her jaw connects. There are no teeth there & the reflexs is to open her mouth. I'm sure it will take a while for her to get used to it though.

I see you're going to opt for some bones...good luck!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

hah she looks like an angel compared to leila


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Shes gonna be a bony dog!*

Thanks Heather for the video.
It was really cute actually and
didnt look rough.
Truthfully I really would love to get
Dahlia onto some raw bones as I feel it
not only is good for teeth and gums but
is a natural stress reliever and fills their
instinctual chewing needs.

I used to be a pedigree hamster breeder 
(Domestic & Swedish bloodlines)
for 15 years and hamsters have a lot of the same
needs as dogs when it comes to chewing.
It keeps them from growing their teeth too long
as they are like fingernails.We gave them dog
bisquits and they worked great.I showed my
hamsters in Canada and won BIS one year.

Im getting Dahlia some bones tomorow!!
and ordering some tropiclear to disolve the plaque.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

cherper said:


> hah she looks like an angel compared to leila


Zoey has had her teeth brushed just about every day since she was 7 & 1/2 weeks old. Knowing Chi's are prone to bad teeth I've always wanted to stay on top of it, however even with daily brushing she still has tartar buildup, so we are going to start using the Petzlife again more faithfully.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Something came to my mind too.
I use a pedipaws on her and its stick-like
like a toothbrush.Maybe she thinks Im trying to
drummel her teeth?? Im gonna try one of those
fingersleeve brushes as she lets me check her
teeth.I used to get in her mouth to check her baby teeth.
Hmmmmm.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

That's a good thought. That could totally be why she doesn't want you near her mouth. Some people use Guaze as well on the little dogs teeth. Brushing her teeth will remove the soft stuff, but if it's hard then the Petzlife or Tropiclean will soften that up and remove it.


----------



## Charleen (Oct 10, 2010)

I had Paco's teeth cleaned when he was neutered a couple weeks ago and am trying to keep them clean. I've tried brushing with a regular doggy toothbrush, a finger toothbrush, putting toothpast on a piece of gauze wrapped around my finger, and the Foster and Smith dental pads. He puts up a huge fight and even screams like I'm going tp kill him! Don't know what else to do.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow I called the only meat/butcher place here 
and all they sell is beef bones at 99 cents a pound.
I think I will just buy them at the grocery store.
It will probably be western style
pork ribs as they are 1.29 lb most days.


----------

